

Ask HN: Is this idiotic video I just made worth keeping around? - pchensoftware

I&#x27;m waiting to pre-order the Apple Watch and decided to make a short video to market an upcoming indie game that I&#x27;m working on. The video is way out there, maybe because I made it while half asleep. When I say out there, I mean total cookoo land out there. Should I even bother keeping the video around, or do you think I should just delete it and pretend it never existed?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=GhqaJ_QBUr8
======
pchensoftware
And I have no background in making these kinds of short films / videos /
comedies. Clearly :).

